# new project comin up ;] [yummm]



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i cant help but to find more and more projects LOL! this time it'll have to do with....my new mixer coming in this week! 

i cant wait to get her <3









i always loved bakin human things...time for a change...has to do with chihuahuas! :laughing9:


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thats one pretty mixer! happy mixing! x

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Thats one pretty mixer! happy mixing! x
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks!!!  it'll be a breeze with this! i always did old school wooden spoon...lmao! :lol:


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thats a darn site better looking than a wooden spoon! you will be able to show off and post pics of all your creations. I always find your posts hard to look at when you put up pics of all the yummy food, being on a permenant on/off diet! always makes me hungry!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Thats a darn site better looking than a wooden spoon! you will be able to show off and post pics of all your creations. I always find your posts hard to look at when you put up pics of all the yummy food, being on a permenant on/off diet! always makes me hungry!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


hehehe u know i'll be postin pics ;0 lmao oh i been tryin to diet...so far so fail....ish diet ish...lol! i had this today


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

That looks a bit yumily. What is it? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> That looks a bit yumily. What is it? Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


frozen yogurt :] layered with white chocolate yogurt on bottom and coconut on top with some dark choco chip toppings and something else and some mochis...DEELISH!!!!!!! :hello2:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Jeeeej ! Can*t wait to see what you come up with !  I have the Kitchen Aid blender in pink hihi, it is very good stuff


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> i cant help but to find more and more projects LOL! this time it'll have to do with....my new mixer coming in this week!
> 
> i cant wait to get her <3
> 
> ...


Oooo so pretty and pink!! I love to bake,and im old school wooden spoon

Can't wait to see what yummies you make! 

X


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a KitchenAid mixer(KitchenAid Professional 600 Series 6 Quart Bowl-Lift Stand Mixer)...... in *RED*

*love* it :love7:



.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> Oooo so pretty and pink!! I love to bake,and im old school wooden spoon
> 
> Can't wait to see what yummies you make!
> 
> X


Lmaooo! Dont get me wrong wooden spoons are great but when it comes to dough its vey tiring lol



jan896 said:


> I have a KitchenAid mixer(KitchenAid Professional 600 Series 6 Quart Bowl-Lift Stand Mixer)...... in *RED*
> 
> *love* it :love7:
> 
> ...


Nice siggy fairy Jan!!! I'm gettin the 5 qt one  its so fun to bake


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hell yeah! I would give my left leg to have a sooooper dooooper mixer like yours! Esp in pink

x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> Hell yeah! I would give my left leg to have a sooooper dooooper mixer like yours! Esp in pink
> 
> x


Omg u need ur leg though :lol:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Have you been makingz sumethingz jet ??? XOXO Baby.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> Have you been makingz sumethingz jet ??? XOXO Baby.


I'm gonna try it out Saturday ^_^


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

You've got to try the recipe for English muffin loaves that comes with. REALLY good!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

zellko said:


> You've got to try the recipe for English muffin loaves that comes with. REALLY good!


Hmmm ill have to see if it comes with it hehe


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> Omg u need ur leg though :lol:



Ha ha ha yes I do 




x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pigeonsheep said:


> i cant help but to find more and more projects LOL! this time it'll have to do with....my new mixer coming in this week!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We want some!!😊😋


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol u guys dont even know what it is and u want some?  hehehe!!! 

she came!!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Something edible if you're using a mixer 😊


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Something edible if you're using a mixer &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol!!! ^_^ yummm I'm hungry


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm always hungry! I usually eat so healthy but I've been bad for the past week! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

